# Bark/Lap Dog?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Do Maltese's bark a lot? If yours doesn't, does the average one do? Also, are they lap dogs at all? I know yours isn't but are other Maltese's lap dogs?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sampson and maggie really only bark when someone knocks on the door, they make sure that we know someone is here  I dont think Maltese are big barkers on a whole but I have heard about a few that dont stop, Maggie is a lap dog for the most part and loves to be held, Sampson loves to sit in my lap but not to be held a lot, he go's for the belly rubs :wink:


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan is definately a lap dog. Dunno why, but he especially likes to cuddle on a hot day! lol 
He is a barker, but not a nuiscance, (did I spell that right?), barker. He barks when someone comes to the house and when he is watching tv and sees other animals. Then you can't shut him up, but I love it and never get bored with watching him go crazy over tv. My new favorite channel to keep the set on, even if I am not acutally watching it, is Animal Planet! lol


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Bentley is a barker too, and he is the most perfect lap dog. He wants to sit in my lap or next to me all the time, he even likes for me to pick him up and carry him around. I love it but I'm sure that's not for everyone. I bought one of those pouch carriers that you wear like a backpack but up front instead of on your back, put him in it and took him to a flea market and it was great. It gave me the freedom to pick things up and shop. Later he wanted out so I took him out and put all my purchases in the pouch. It was handy and I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Yup, sounds ALOT like Morgan. He has been sitting here tonight on my lap while I have been on the pc. Making it very had to type becasue he is right up on me and in the way, but I too love it. I could hold him all day. I finally put him down, but of course he isn't leaving my side...lying on the carpet next to me sleeping. 
The carrier sounds like a great idea. Was looking at some today. But I really need to start tocurb my spending lol He is gonna break me with all the cute little things I have been buying for him! lol Well, maybe just one more present and then I will stop for a while! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

We have much in common, If Bentley isn't in my lap of laying beside me then he is on the floor laying at my feet. And I too spend so much money on him and I always think he has everything and i need to slow down and then I'll see something I think he needs. The pouch I bought was on sale at petsmart for around 20.00 and it was worth every cent. Beleive it or not , it was my husbands idea for me to buy one. I had thought of them before and thought he would be embaressed to be seen with me in it but we saw a lady with a yorkie at Home Depot and he told me that I needed one of those. Didn't have to say it twice.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Yup! lol I just got 60.00 worth of shampoo and stuff today from UPS. I get alot of the stuff either at Petco or PetEdge. Was looking at the carriers in their catalog today that came with my shipment. Should check their websight out. Great prices and they dont' miss a thing. http://www.PetEdge.com


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I checked out their web site, they do have some good prices. What shampoo did you buy? I have started using Pet Silk on Bentley. It works great and smells good.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Same here. I am using the whitening shampoo, moisturizing conditioner, the silk and the spray. I also bought some drops to put in his eyes before bathing time so if anything does happen to get in them to irritate him, hopefull this will make it a little better. I was using a shampoo that was purchased at the groomers, it was 32:1 and even at that, it was drying his fur out. Supposed to be all natural. But I found it was not as great as they claimed it to be. A friend of mine told me about the Pet Silk and let me try hers. I loved it, the price was about the same as the other shampoo, so it was the better way to go. She was the one who told me about the websight to buy it. It's a great product.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

*Pet Silk*

I just started using it about 2 weeks ago and bought the conditioning shampoo and conditioner and liquid silk, I'm going to order the whitening shampoo and thought I would alternate between the 2. They also have a tear stain removal product I'm curious about. Do you like the whitening formula? I ordered from www.petsilkonline.com . I also called the company to see if anyone had it in a store near me. The lady said you pretty much have to order it and have it shipped but they are working on getting it into Sams. I hope the do!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, I do. As a matter of fact, I have not been disappointed with any of the products I have bought as of yet from them. If you decide to buy the tear stain remover, would you let me know how well it works? I've pretty much given up on trying to get rid of Morgan's, 9they aren't really bad, but he has pink cheeks lol), but if something good comes along to use, then I will try it. I am just tired of spending money on products that don't work when I can be putting the money towards other things for him.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, I do. As a matter of fact, I have not been disappointed with any of the products I have bought as of yet from them. If you decide to buy the tear stain remover, would you let me know how well it works? I've pretty much given up on trying to get rid of Morgan's, 9they aren't really bad, but he has pink cheeks lol), but if something good comes along to use, then I will try it. I am just tired of spending money on products that don't work when I can be putting the money towards other things for him.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> Yes, I do. As a matter of fact, I have not been disappointed with any of the products I have bought as of yet from them. If you decide to buy the tear stain remover, would you let me know how well it works? I've pretty much given up on trying to get rid of Morgan's, 9they aren't really bad, but he has pink cheeks lol), but if something good comes along to use, then I will try it. I am just tired of spending money on products that don't work when I can be putting the money towards other things for him.[/B]


 Bentley has very mild staining, the best thing I have tried is mixing 1 tsp of 3% peroxide, 1 tsp milk of magnesia and 1 tsp cornstarch and paint it on the night before I bathe him. i use a small flat artist paint brush. This really works pretty good but I still would like to try the petsilk product.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I dunno if I would want to try the peroxide thing. I'd be afraid of the damage it would do to his hair, drying it and what have you. Right now, I am just using an eye wash and tryig to keep his face clean...


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> I dunno if I would want to try the peroxide thing. I'd be afraid of the damage it would do to his hair, drying it and what have you. Right now, I am just using an eye wash and tryig to keep his face clean...[/B]


 it took me a while to work up the nerve to try it. But it does work. I use 3% instead of the hair strength.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Are there special wipes to keep their paws clean between baths or will just some soap and paper towels work? I think Colette is a member of the Black Foot indian tribe.  
Colette'sMom aka Gail


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

When Tiki's paws and belly seem a little "grey/yellow" I put him in the sink and give him a mini-bath on just his feet and belly. I do this with baby shampoo rinse well and just towel dry. If I have the time I will do his little face also.

He doesn't mind much because he loves to get down and run around like crazy trying to get dry









Judi
aka Tiki's Mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I have tried the wipes for tear stains and it didn't work very well. I do the mini bath thing too ( feet & face)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

I just finished reading your posts and thought I would jump in and ask some experienced Pet Silk users a question. I just received my order of Pet Silk shampoo, rinse (both the whitening and the moisture formulas), spray mist and the tear stain product. I noticed dilution ratios on the shampoos and the rinse but the instructions seem to indicate that you put on a generous amount, as if right from the bottle. Do you dilute the product with water before you use it? I would hate to have to strong or so mild that it didn't do the job it is supposed to do. Just a little confused. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I answerd this on your other post but I haven't had any problems straight out of the bottle but I"m diluting it with water as I go. I just use a small amount and if I'm not getting a good lather or coverage I add more.


----------

